# "Rose Petal" betta at Petco $20.00



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

We call them Rosetails Petco calls them Rose Petal. I saw two of these the other day. The funny thing is that they don't look at that special. The body style was kind of like a plakat and the fins probably had an extra lobe. They definitely are not the heavy tailed bettas you see online I know most consider this tail style undesirable for breeding which made it more interesting that Petco is selling them.

Has anyone seen these at their local Petco? What do they look like? Any thoughts on this?


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

I've seen them at my local Petco. The elephant ears also go for $20.


----------



## SeaKnight (May 24, 2013)

My Petco has them listed as Rosetails, so my guess is that what they are referred to as varies from store to store depending on vendor maybe?? As for the fish, as with most animals, those sold commercially (high volume) Typically do not fit the Standards you see coming from private or (lower volume) breeders, in other words, those who take the time to research every aspect of the animal and its bloodlines BEFORE proceeding with a breeding..


----------



## kphillips0899 (Mar 3, 2014)

jadaBlu said:


> We call them Rosetails Petco calls them Rose Petal. I saw two of these the other day. The funny thing is that they don't look at that special. The body style was kind of like a plakat and the fins probably had an extra lobe. They definitely are not the heavy tailed bettas you see online I know most consider this tail style undesirable for breeding which made it more interesting that Petco is selling them.
> 
> Has anyone seen these at their local Petco? What do they look like? Any thoughts on this?


i got a a my boy Odin @ petco, he is a rosetail mustard. beautiful loooong fins 
thank god the petco by me actually seems to care about there bettas, saw a gorgeous Double Tail Halfmoon i might snag today all black.

rosetails will look like this. Not to be mistaken for "feather tails"


----------



## LadySoren (May 11, 2014)

Why does PetCo seem to have better fish than PetSmart?


----------



## peacock (Jan 30, 2014)

I think they don't want their costumers to be discouraged by the disgusting water and change it more often.


----------



## TheBlur (Apr 16, 2014)

I genuinely think the PetCo people care more. Every time I've ever gone into PetCo for a fish and found a sick/injured one, they freak out and ask for advice. I think thats a sign that they want to do whatever they can for their animals, even if they don't really know what they're doing. Whereas, the PetSmart people really don't give 2 poops about their fish.

Example: 
I went into PetCo and found a baby with a bent spine and a split fin. I brought it up to the front where an attendant took it, and with the most concerned face he started asking me all these questions about what they SHOULD do instead of what they already do with sick or injured fish. I happily explained about AQ salt and proper temperature levels, how frequently their cups need to be changed, proper tank size, ect. He was fascinated and completely blown away and swore never to let any customers go home with a less than 1 gallon tank with plastic plants. XD He was nice.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I honestly think that it really depends who the employees are that work at these chain pet stores. Iv'e seen some great people at petsmart and petco but my local petco doesn't have a really "good" fish manager. Like I said all chain pet stores are different and each one has it's own kind of way to sale things  like this rosetail/ rose petal betta. That's what I think ha ha


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

I've seen rosetails at Petco, they're not bad looking but I'm more of a halfmoon and delta person.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Ha ha yeah, I rather choose a halfmoon over a rosetail  plus breeding a rosetail wouldn't be really good ha ha


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

So I've heard. My delta was labeled as a halfmoon then I found out what he really was. I've read deltas are easier to breed than halfmoons.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Oh? How so? I'm interested in hearing  I would love to try and breed a delta with a halfmoon if it's easier ha ha. Though each pair is different...


----------



## kphillips0899 (Mar 3, 2014)

TealHoundogg said:


> So I've heard. My delta was labeled as a halfmoon then I found out what he really was. I've read deltas are easier to breed than halfmoons.


and CT's are the easiest 

i really want a DoubleTail OHM though...they look like giant dragons.


----------



## ScarletBetta94 (Sep 24, 2014)

I saw Rose tails and Rose Pedal being used to describe the fin type. I was a little discouraged at the colors they had...most were bland looking and I couldn't tell if they were sick or not because they were in tiny cups! I'm definitely looking a the Rosetails, halfmoons, and crowntails though..the big tails really strike me. I think it depends on what store or branch of Petco you go too...some put in effort for their fish, others not so much.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

fun fact! 

Rose tails are an eye sore in Thailand because they are wrinkled and not perfect. 

is that true? if so I did not know this until I went to "The Betta Shop" In Minnesota. lol they still are pretty nonetheless.

oh PS: I have seen rose tails at my Petco. not so much Petsmart though.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

I got one of Petco's Rosetails. His name is Oliver. I've seen many more there besides him. Though none with such a big anal fin as my boy has. 

In the cup at the store:









All stretched out at home flaring at Jasper:


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

kphillips0899 said:


> i got a a my boy Odin @ petco, he is a rosetail mustard. beautiful loooong fins
> thank god the petco by me actually seems to care about there bettas, saw a gorgeous Double Tail Halfmoon i might snag today all black.
> 
> rosetails will look like this. Not to be mistaken for "feather tails"


 
Oh that is one gorgeous betta!! I love his color!


----------



## Reccka (Jul 20, 2014)

I got my Roscoe from Petco as well. They were calling them Rose Petals there. 
Money well spent to me. I absolutely love him, even if he's the rebel among my boys right now lol

Here's him the day I bought him:


----------



## ScarletBetta94 (Sep 24, 2014)

I saw that PetCo got some new Bettas today and they had some gorgeous Butterfly, Halfmoon's, and Elephant Ear's . It was so hard not to snag one, but I only have room for one betta at a time...


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Reccka said:


> I got my Roscoe from Petco as well. They were calling them Rose Petals there.
> Money well spent to me. I absolutely love him, even if he's the rebel among my boys right now lol
> 
> Here's him the day I bought him:


He's gorgeous! I totally understand the money well spent. My Oliver is the same way for me. I'm so happy I got to snatch him up before a parent bought him for their 5 year old and sentenced him to a life in a small small bowl with no water changes. (Not saying all parents do this but a lot of them sadly do, my mom's cousin just bought both her kids bettas and 1 gallon bowls and has them filled halfway. No heaters or anything and I'm really fighting the urge to go all nuts and post something about properly taking care of them. )


----------



## ScarletBetta94 (Sep 24, 2014)

*Hint hint gallore!*



BettaStarter24 said:


> He's gorgeous! I totally understand the money well spent. My Oliver is the same way for me. I'm so happy I got to snatch him up before a parent bought him for their 5 year old and sentenced him to a life in a small small bowl with no water changes. (Not saying all parents do this but a lot of them sadly do, my mom's cousin just bought both her kids bettas and 1 gallon bowls and has them filled halfway. No heaters or anything and I'm really fighting the urge to go all nuts and post something about properly taking care of them. )


You should probably start hinting at them to get at least 5 gallons.  that's what I did for a friend of mine. I even surprised her with a 5 gallon tank and told her how to cycle it and within a few weeks her betta was in the 5 gallon and was so happy and lively looking. she said she was so happy I got that for her, and she loves to watch him swim around and flare for her. I told her about water changes and how easy they are. Needless to say she has become a better betta keeper now. lol


----------



## Reccka (Jul 20, 2014)

BettaStarter24 said:


> He's gorgeous! I totally understand the money well spent. My Oliver is the same way for me. I'm so happy I got to snatch him up before a parent bought him for their 5 year old and sentenced him to a life in a small small bowl with no water changes. (Not saying all parents do this but a lot of them sadly do, my mom's cousin just bought both her kids bettas and 1 gallon bowls and has them filled halfway. No heaters or anything and I'm really fighting the urge to go all nuts and post something about properly taking care of them. )


Thanks! Your Oliver is a total beauty too. I always love seeing him!  I can't believe he isn't from aquabid!

And I know exactly how you feel right now. My younger cousin just won two goldfish at a carnival and of course they're both going into a 3 gallon. It's so sad to see now that I learned over the years how awful that is.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

I don't know them well at all. At this point I think the most I can do is tell them that if they have any questions to ask me.

Reccka He might even have been off Aquabid only didn't sell so they put him in with the supply to my petco lol I've heard of fish showing up on Aquabid, not selling then later being found in a petstore. Or he might have been a cull as he is a Rose petal and his anal fin is too long to be able to be shown. But either way he got there he's mine and no one is gonna be able to change that I love him so much.


----------

